# Any tips to create a slope like this?



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I’d like to create a steep slope but figure it is unlikely to hold.
I have sand and Tropica aquarium soil. 
I planned to use rocks but this slope seems to be at least somewhat holding itself together. 
any tips? Hope the pics comes through. Thanks


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

put in a lot of filler. i.e. lava rock, pumice, leca stone / hydroton. 

Use the large rock as a retaining wall and do a fishless cycle for the plants to root in.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I wasn’t able to get it as high as hoped but rocks under gave it some structure. Next time jagged rather than round river rocks I bet hold it tighter.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Lava rock works great. Cheap and easily available at places like Home Depot or Walmart.


----------



## Mts (Aug 20, 2020)

Filter floss


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

The hard thing isn't creating the slope, but maintaining it. Lava rocks is a good option, and Dennis Wong has some great ideas on how to use a combination of plastic crates and fillers to create slope and elevate hardscape elements. Aquascaping with rock on a budget - YouTube


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes maintaining is an issue. Mainly the mixing of substrates. Hopefully as groundcovers fill in I will be picking less Aquasoil out of the sand 😀 
I stuffed black sponge between rocks bordering 2 substrates to keep them from eroding out and it worked great, also moss and Marsilea between lower level rocks. Eleocharis ‘mini’ planted on steeper slopes to hopefully bind the aquasoil in time. Low tech so it is slow, but it has begun to spread since this pic was taken.
No substrate moving cory cats helps. I think the main culprit mucking with the substrates are the amano/japonica shrimps.
Main issue now is keeping algae off the rocks. So far, large water changes and wiping rocks with hydrogen peroxide. Not perfect but works decent. Open to better ideas. I worry dropping light levels (6 hours) will be hard on the plans without c02.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Another thing to consider is not just the photo period, but also if you have a "siesta" period. I've always gone with 8 hr total photo periods, with about a 4 hr break in between, which incidentally coincides with when I actually want to view the tanks (mornings and evenings). That, along with always starting tanks out with pretty heavy plantings, means that out of the 6 planted tanks I've had I've never had algae issues.
Nice scape btw!


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

kivyee said:


> Another thing to consider is not just the photo period, but also if you have a "siesta" period. I've always gone with 8 hr total photo periods, with about a 4 hr break in between, which incidentally coincides with when I actually want to view the tanks (mornings and evenings). That, along with always starting tanks out with pretty heavy plantings, means that out of the 6 planted tanks I've had I've never had algae issues.
> Nice scape btw!


I have never heard of doing mid day light breaks, it is a shame when lights don’t come on until 3pm! I will look into this. And thanks!


----------

